# sway bar ?



## RIZZO (Apr 30, 2002)

Could someone tell me what the thickness of stock 91 (NON SE-R B13) sway bars are pls......thanks alot guys.


----------



## RIZZO (Apr 30, 2002)

anyone ?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

10mm/rear 26mm/front..


----------



## RIZZO (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks alot for you help.
And is there a big diffrence in size between the non se-r bars and the se-r ones ?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The front bars are about the same size, only difference is the se-r one is solid vs. hollow for non se-r. The rear se-r sway bar is a bit thicker 15mm vs. 10 mm...


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

yes this is kinda brought back from the dead, BUT! Is this the same sway bar size for later SE-R's? I've got a 98 and was wonding if it was the same... thanks!


----------

